# I've Never Found a 2 Cup Measure Like This.



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

This isn't any big deal but I found this stainless steel 2 cup vintage measure(made in Korea) at Goodwill yesterday for 49 cents. I've never seen one before. I even looked a bit online and can't find one. Anyone have/had one?


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2022)

Is there a manufacturer's name on it?


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> This isn't any big deal but I found this stainless steel 2 cup vintage measure(made in Korea) at Goodwill yesterday for 49 cents. I've never seen one before. I even looked a bit online and can't find one. Anyone have/had one?View attachment 220795


Have never seen a metal 2 cup measure like that one. We've got that type with a handle in 1 cup, 1/2 cup, 1/3 cup and 1/4 cup.

Manufacturer name: Progressive - Made in China.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2022)

I just pulled out all my bags of tricks to find this measuring cup online and I came up with nothing. What a find!!! So cool


----------



## Jace (May 11, 2022)

@Remy...v. nice..like.& gd.buy!


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Is there a manufacturer's name on it?


Forgot to mention that. No there isn't. It only states "stainless steel Korea" on the bottom and "2 cup 473.2 ml" on the handle.


----------



## dobielvr (May 11, 2022)

I like it.

I just saw something similar on a cooking show, I think.
Only it was a sauce pan.  And, you could measure as you added things.


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

Lara said:


> I just pulled out all my bags of tricks to find this measuring cup online and I came up with nothing. What a find!!! So cool


Thanks Lara! I look things up I find in thrift stores from time to time and couldn't find this either.

I have a vintage full set and a partial set but the largest is 1 cup. All thrift shop finds.


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I like it.
> 
> I just saw something similar on a cooking show, I think.
> Only it was a sauce pan.  And, you could measure as you added things.


Yes, I've seen those, like mini Revere Ware pots. I found some of those searching this but none exactly like this.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2022)

Nice find.


----------



## Mizmo (May 11, 2022)

I have friend who has had one like yours for years.
You can buy one on Amazon..not exactly same

https://www.amazon.com/Creuset-Stainless-Steel-3-Cup-Measuring-Pan/dp/B0039ULOCQ?th=1


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Wow, where did you find it?


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2022)

This looks somewhat similar but not as in good of a shape as yours is in since
it appears that someone used a tool to hand-alter it to have pour spouts.

It's listed as a Rare Mid-Century item selling on Etsy for $20
by someone with the Username of moldyoldies. Here's the link:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/614049...Ol_ZwIZ866g6qxAESLWeaWaShxUQIN1RoCdocQAvD_BwE
`


----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> This isn't any big deal but I found this stainless steel 2 cup vintage measure(made in Korea) at Goodwill yesterday for 49 cents. I've never seen one before. I even looked a bit online and can't find one. Anyone have/had one?View attachment 220795


Mom had a set just like that many years ago.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 11, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=oxo+stai...ess+steel+meausu,aps,413&ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_1_21


----------



## Remy (May 12, 2022)

Lara said:


> This looks somewhat similar but not as in good of a shape as yours is in since
> it appears that someone used a tool to hand-alter it to have pour spouts.
> 
> It's listed as a Rare Mid-Century item selling on Etsy for $20
> ...


Thanks! Because I couldn't find one on Etsy. I didn't look through all the pages. Mine is in very good shape. I do think the little pour spouts are part of the design as mine has them. The one being sold on Etsy has wear and tear. And mine was a much better price. Why I thrift I guess. But the resellers are out there in droves. Even young men looking through the women's clothes to resell.


----------



## Remy (May 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> Wow, where did you find it?


Goodwill, 49 cents. If I ever make bread like I'd like to try if and when I full retire, this will come in handy.


----------



## Remy (May 12, 2022)

Might @debodun have one?


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2022)

I might - it looks familiar, but I have a plastic one that is hour-glass shaped one that had English style on one end and metric on the other.


----------

